# Revenge on Thief in Bald Mountain Rec Area



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

DIYsportsman said:


> Just as long as you dont name it you will be fine...
> 
> Last year i walked by an expensive climber leaning next to a tree on public land, never even crossed my mind to take it, i guess its either in you or it aint...
> 
> ...


 thats silly,,,bucky already has a name....


----------



## Eat-sleep-hunt (Apr 22, 2010)

DIYsportsman said:


> Just as long as you dont name it you will be fine...
> 
> Last year i walked by an expensive climber leaning next to a tree on public land, never even crossed my mind to take it, i guess its either in you or it aint...
> 
> ...


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

perchyanker said:


> I have took bolt cutters into the woods to take my own stand down that I lost the key to.


 I agree, but on state land, you are supposed to have your name ,info on your stand, so if a guy is out with boltcutters, gets caught by dnr, I would think the dnr guy should ask to see the stand. If he doesn't know where it is, the co ,I think could put it together, there is no stand ,,,yet. I ,being real forgetful ,have had to cut my own down also, but would have been only to happy to show co, that it was mine. thieves suck


----------



## cooner_jeff (Mar 21, 2006)

Someone stole my kayak and paddle this summer.
I left it upcurrent 200' after padling shark baits out from the beach.
Caught a few afternoon z's, and when i woke up, it was MIA.
Wide open beach, no other camps for 1/2 mile either way. 
GF didnt see anyone make off with it; I was napping.
Tire tracks and shoe prints verified that no rogue waves came 40' up the beach and washed it asea.
Moral of the story:
Don't leave your stuff laying around.


----------



## Hackman (Aug 13, 2008)

They would have to make a new law. It is not against law to have bolt cutters. Just use sticks and remove nightlly works wonders. If you insist to use a ladder than you have to always worry about theft. I like the bucket I am leaning that route evry year now.


----------



## blood trail (Mar 31, 2010)

pjdionne12 said:


> I went out to get into my tree stand this morning and some scumbag stole it along with my ladder. I had 4 cables with locks; 3 on the ladder all the way up and one on my hang on stand. I am pissed. I had 2 locked up cameras stolen in the same area a month ago and found a gut pile a near by parking area that was from a clearly poached deer.
> So, I give up on hunting here. I think the best way to get back at the person is to let more hunters know how great of a spot it is and get some more people in there so the guy gets caught or at least if he is stealing stuff so he can have the spot we can get some real hunters in there to harvest the nice bucks in there. If anyone wants to know where to hunt 2 huge ten points, 3 eight points and countless 6 and 4's within an awesome area let me know. Its the Bald Mountain North Unit. Message me and I will give you specific directions on where I have seen great bucks and will send you the trailcam pics to prove it. Everyone else have a great season.


I feel for your loss and understand your frustration with the jack hole(s) that stole your gear! Its happened to me before too along with countless others on here I would assume also.

This is just my own opinion on your method of revenge....

There are a lot of other well intentioned hunters that hunt that area and would never do to another what has been done to you. They have no doubt put in hours upon hours of hardwork learning the area to be able to enjoy a succesfull hunt. The information you want to so freely give out will affect them as well, not just the jack hole that deserves it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

James Dymond said:


> Must have been a green colored pail.
> 
> Jim


With a toilet seat on top.


----------



## Bow hunter1388 (Oct 5, 2012)

Hey I live in the area can send me the info. on your spot? 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## michhutr (Jan 16, 2009)

William H Bonney said:


> Sorry to laugh, but that one made me chuckle a little bit. :lol:
> 
> 
> I walked out one morning in the dark to hunt, got all turned around in the woods and couldn't find my stand, so I hunted another spot. After that mornings hunt I went back to my original spot to see where I got all turned around in the dark. Basturds took a chainsaw and cut down the whole GD tree, right at the ground,, and took my stand...:lol:
> ...


 
Congrats on getting your stand back.
Same thing happened to me a few years back. Someone stole my homemade 2x4 heavy as hell 12 foot stand off state land I used for gun hunting. Two years later while scouting another area about a mile away I came across it set up with my straps. Nice big carrot pile off to the side. I hooked it up to a quad and off we went. I wanted to leave a note with my thanks for taking care of it for me buit no pen available. I hope it messed up his opening day.:lol:


----------



## Wolverine1856 (Sep 26, 2006)

Last time I checked there was no shortage of hunters in bald mountain. That place is usually ass's to elbows.


----------



## pjdionne12 (Oct 1, 2012)

I see your point. Mind messaging me what area or road you are off?



blood trail said:


> I feel for your loss and understand your frustration with the jack hole(s) that stole your gear! Its happened to me before too along with countless others on here I would assume also.
> 
> This is just my own opinion on your method of revenge....
> 
> ...


----------



## Ray Duve (Jun 26, 2004)

It's funny that you mention leaving a climber attached to the tree. I ran into this on some state land that I hunt this week. This is a tree that I have hunted for the past 15 years with great success . The firs two days,though pissed, I just passed it by and hunted another spot. So Thursday I said the heck with it and took the stand down and set off to the side and climbed the tree to hunt. Keep in mind I have not seen anyone hunting on any of the previous days. Low and behold as I start to climb the tree this fella shows up ready to go toe to toe with me. I decided to hunt a different spot because I did not want any trouble but did inform him this will be the only time that I will move and if I am at the tree first I will be hunting there. No name or nothing identifying this stand as his. Right or wrong, what do ya think?


----------



## pjdionne12 (Oct 1, 2012)

No other climable trees around I am guessing?



Ray Duve said:


> It's funny that you mention leaving a climber attached to the tree. I ran into this on some state land that I hunt this week. This is a tree that I have hunted for the past 15 years with great success . The firs two days,though pissed, I just passed it by and hunted another spot. So Thursday I said the heck with it and took the stand down and set off to the side and climbed the tree to hunt. Keep in mind I have not seen anyone hunting on any of the previous days. Low and behold as I start to climb the tree this fella shows up ready to go toe to toe with me. I decided to hunt a different spot because I did not want any trouble but did inform him this will be the only time that I will move and if I am at the tree first I will be hunting there. No name or nothing identifying this stand as his. Right or wrong, what do ya think?


----------



## Ray Duve (Jun 26, 2004)

As I stated I moved to another location and hunted. The point is just because you have a self climber attached to the base of a tree do's not entitle you to sole possession of that tree. After all it is public land and anyone has the right to hunt it. I have hunted this particular tree for many a year and if someone else is in it that is fine,there is other spots to hunt but if I arrive and there is no one there,which has been the case the last three days I feel that I or anyone else for that matter has the right to climb it and hunt it. This is the best spot in this area so it is a highly desires tree.


----------



## ttreewalkerr1 (Feb 20, 2006)

Ray Duve said:


> As I stated I moved to another location and hunted. The point is just because you have a self climber attached to the base of a tree do's not entitle you to sole possession of that tree. After all it is public land and anyone has the right to hunt it. I have hunted this particular tree for many a year and if someone else is in it that is fine,there is other spots to hunt but if I arrive and there is no one there,which has been the case the last three days I feel that I or anyone else for that matter has the right to climb it and hunt it. This is the best spot in this area so it is a highly desires tree.



I see your point,, state land, tree is everyones, guy not there for 3 days, you want the spot bad.
I personally would have been troubled in wanting the tree too,,, BUT,,, I would not have touched the guy's stand, and would have went to new spot. 
While keeping my hunters curtsey in mind, i never touch anyone stuff nore do i continue my walk in direction if i see a hunter in a spot,, i jog around and create long path for myself.
I too have had face to face encounters in the woods w/ gun in hand,, and have had stands stolen with smoking cigarette butt at my spot, was hot on his theft but he got away. 
Being in my 40's now,, i don't like to fight anymore.

Now,,, last year i had a great spot w/ well done bait spot on state land,, an old man down the two track 5-700 yards during rifle.. We talked at end of evening daily, i was seeing stuff he wasn't... One afternoon i walked to my spot, passed his and noticed he wasn't in his pop-up tent,, kept walkin and there he was laying against my tree facing my bait pile, i simply stated as i approached w/ my pop-up tent bagged on my back w/ supplies,, "Hey how's it going, this is my spot your's in back there", he said,, "oh, ya,,, gonna be a cool night",, as he got up and walked away...

Now, if he would have said tough Poop,,,, i would have popped my blind up in front of his position facing my bait pile and cross fingers he left.
If i had no high matienence bait pile i would have kept walking to another spot. So in summary the bait pile work made me feel some ownership.


----------



## posigian (Oct 31, 2000)

May we all pray for those thieves! I will pray that they fall out of thier stands, I will pray that they shoot themselves in the foot, and I will pray that all of the scumbags get sprayed by a skunk on thier way out of the woods.

Ive never had my things stolen from the woods but it really angers me to hear these tales of theft!


----------



## Wally Gator (Sep 21, 2007)

William H Bonney said:


> Sorry to laugh, but that one made me chuckle a little bit. :lol:
> 
> 
> I walked out one morning in the dark to hunt, got all turned around in the woods and couldn't find my stand, so I hunted another spot. After that mornings hunt I went back to my original spot to see where I got all turned around in the dark. Basturds took a chainsaw and cut down the whole GD tree, right at the ground,, and took my stand...:lol:
> ...


 
Hey Bonney you shoulda cut that tree down you found your stand in to teach him a lesson! :lol:


----------



## huntfish (Sep 9, 2006)

I had the same problem at Ortonville, several times. Last time it happened I went directly to the range to inform the DNR officers working and they could care less. I have invested too much in purchases and time to hunt local public lands anymore.


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

Ray Duve said:


> Low and behold as I start to climb the tree *this fella shows up ready to go toe to toe with me*. I decided to hunt a different spot because I did not want any trouble but did inform him this will be the only time that I will move and if I am at the tree first I will be hunting there. No name or nothing identifying this stand as his. Right or wrong, *what do ya think?*


As a carrier I would let him jaw all he want's and would have climbed the tree and hunted it.

The nano second he turns aggressive and it becomes physical appropriate action would be taken.

It's not a game out there so don't treat it as such

CO's can't be everywhere and LE or praying isn't gonna save your ass either.


----------



## bradepb (May 8, 2006)

You are really going to let an argument over where to hunt become violent and then produce a weapon? wow, just so you know, it actually is a game out there, we hunt for sport not survival.


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

bradepb said:


> You are really going to let an argument over where to hunt become violent and then produce a weapon? wow, just so you know, it actually is a game out there, we hunt for sport not survival.


I am not going argue nor am I going to get violent but I'm going to be PREPARED if someone else decides to.

2oz Fox Labs pepper spray comes out first as I really don't want to shoot someone

but if it gets past that, one has to be prepared and I am. 

And _just so you know_

Deer hunting is the game, surviving the game of life is not

and I'm not in the crowd that think LE or praying is going to prevail 

over my line of defense when chest thumping billy badass comes to play.

Don't get me wrong, I pray but it's sidearm first pray second.

Run across someone tending their pot field or meth lab and your going to 

wish it was someone who just wanted to hunt _your_ tree.

Just be prepared that's all

You just can't predict when life is going to throw you a curve ball

but you need to be prepared when it does and when walking away isn't always an option.


----------



## bradepb (May 8, 2006)

That sounds reasonable. You should always be prepared.


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

there are some good climber recommendations on this forum.


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

and for the life of me I cannot understand why anyone would hunt with a heavy hard to setup ladder compared to using a climber.


----------



## 850XP (Sep 13, 2012)

Avoid the problem all together with a Tree Stand Buddy.

Safeguard and deterrent against theft and vandalism - No more stolen tree stands or worries about animal activists, anti-hunters, or delinquents;

Check it out at http://www.treestandbuddy.com/hunting/history.html


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

Ray Duve said:


> It's funny that you mention leaving a climber attached to the tree. I ran into this on some state land that I hunt this week. This is a tree that I have hunted for the past 15 years with great success . The firs two days,though pissed, I just passed it by and hunted another spot. So Thursday I said the heck with it and took the stand down and set off to the side and climbed the tree to hunt. Keep in mind I have not seen anyone hunting on any of the previous days. Low and behold as I start to climb the tree this fella shows up ready to go toe to toe with me. I decided to hunt a different spot because I did not want any trouble but did inform him this will be the only time that I will move and if I am at the tree first I will be hunting there. No name or nothing identifying this stand as his. Right or wrong, what do ya think?


If it was me you did this to i would have put my stand on the tree and climbed up right under you and hunted


----------



## Freestone (May 15, 2003)

The bracket and straps are $80. Someone will steal them. Even if they don't know what it is they'll steal it just to find out what it is and if it has any value.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

miruss said:


> If it was me you did this to i would have put my stand on the tree and climbed up right under you and hunted


:lol:

That could get awkward when he had to pee...


----------



## timj (Apr 28, 2003)

william h bonney said:


> :lol:
> 
> That could get awkward when he had to pee...


lol


----------



## Cedar Swamp (Oct 8, 2004)

bradepb said:


> You should always be prepared.


That's why I carry condoms and duct tape in my backpack.


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

William H Bonney said:


> :lol:
> 
> That could get awkward when he had to pee...


your right i didn't think it out all the way no rain gear in my pack :lol: but i do have this in my pack Tink's® #10 Skunk Scent OOPS sorry it fell out fell my pack when i left:lol:


----------



## Nitro225Optimax (Feb 13, 2011)

Wow. Just wow. 

No deer is worth my life...or anyone elses for that matter. This thread is full of stupid.

On the other hand, I hate and despise theives. I hope they get their due and then some.

Ever been to a store with a line out the door? You either get in line and wait your turn, or move on...pretty simple. 

Instead, start a fight because you know you are packing heat? How ghetto fabulous and e-thugging. You want a problem like George Zimmerman? Pull that piece and see what happens...all over a hunting spot.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

So in essence, what's the difference between leaving a climber at the base, or a hanger way up? Does either one give you preference to that tree?

Granted it wasn't labeled with name, address, ect. Which is mandated on State Land, but what if it was? 

Just thinking if I were to place a hanger and found another removing my stand to place his... Only to find him there the next day?

What's the proper etiquette? I know that one can use a ground blind, but what about removing tree stands? (if properly labeled, and who labels a climber?)

just asking.... :lol:


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

Are we hunters or Tupac??? Its frustrating for sure but to go all "I carry and I am prepared to pull a gun" RIDICULOUS! We should all lead by being a positive ambassador for the sport we love not create more enti gun people by being poor examples. Move on and be safe!

Good hunting to all!

Ganzer


----------



## Ray Duve (Jun 26, 2004)

You have more balls than me MIRUSS doing something that ignorant may very well lead to a good old fashioned backwoods @%s kicken. Since most have failed to read, I did not hunt that tree , I saved face and moved to the only other spot that is available there. I did by chance encounter this fella the follwing evening. I did apologize to him for my action since I was in the wrong. My emotions got the better of me since this is a two mile walk with 50 plus pounds of gear on my back and I was pissed off by the situation. After talking for 1/2 hr we exchanged phone no. with one another and agreed to notify each other(which we have) when and where we would be hunting(by the way he is the only person I have seen hunting this area in over 5 years). My season and his have both been succesful with me tagging out with two very nice buck and him also tagging a dandy 10 point which I help drag out. I regret the actions that I took with this fella. It is not the way of the sportsman and will surely be more collective when and if a situation in this manner happens again. The good, I ended up making friends and possible hunting partner in th future with a person that should have told me to GGF. This was a lesson for me in sportsmanship gladly learned.


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

I've had at least three stands stolen over the years, including on that I removed the screw in steps as I climbed down...Now I have trail cams watching for deer, and cams watching my GEAR hidden in old rotted stumps. One unobstructed shell of a trail cam is in the open, kinda like bait. When the would be thief opens it, all they find is a note saying "You are on candid camera ******* and your pics will be at every baitshop, bar, grocery store in the county. Have a nice Day"


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

Ray Duve said:


> You have more balls than me MIRUSS doing something that ignorant may very well lead to a good old fashioned backwoods @%s kicken. Since most have failed to read, I did not hunt that tree , I saved face and moved to the only other spot that is available there. I did by chance encounter this fella the follwing evening. I did apologize to him for my action since I was in the wrong. My emotions got the better of me since this is a two mile walk with 50 plus pounds of gear on my back and I was pissed off by the situation. After talking for 1/2 hr we exchanged phone no. with one another and agreed to notify each other(which we have) when and where we would be hunting(by the way he is the only person I have seen hunting this area in over 5 years). My season and his have both been succesful with me tagging out with two very nice buck and him also tagging a dandy 10 point which I help drag out. I regret the actions that I took with this fella. It is not the way of the sportsman and will surely be more collective when and if a situation in this manner happens again. The good, I ended up making friends and possible hunting partner in th future with a person that should have told me to GGF. This was a lesson for me in sportsmanship gladly learned.


MY BAD sorry i though you said passed one night hunted second night. I don't start stuff but i wont put up with junk ether. I think what happened after you talked would happen more then 95% of the time with the problems people have they would solve it and get along and be friends sure there are some @icks but must would be ok. just like most of the trespassing to get deer it's the owner is pissed neighbor is shooting his deer or deer that aren't the right size or age. CONGRATS ON YOUR DEER


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

Banditto said:


> and for the life of me I cannot understand why anyone would hunt with a heavy hard to setup ladder compared to using a climber.


 
Climbers are great until you get old, then a ladder stand is easy to get in and out of, it's not as if you move it every hunt..


----------



## clattin (Jul 8, 2000)

I had one hang on stand stolen at Bald Mtn off M-24 and it was chained up and I had kept the bottom section of climbing stick. From then on, I just used a climber. I had good success in the northern unit off Miller Rd. There are also some good bucks right behind the headquarters and across the road from the gun range!

Good luck and be safe! I hope stand thieves rot in hades! I wouldnt EVER think about stealing someone else's stand.....even if it was illegally on my property. I might cut it down and leave a note in a ziplock bag on the tree that they can come pick their stand up at my house or at the local LE office.

Chris


----------



## Ray Duve (Jun 26, 2004)

Received a call from my new friend (see prior post.). He tagged out this evening with another nice 8 point. Helped pull it out and had a few brews. I suppose some thing happen for reason.


----------



## Wendy (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm glad it turned out so well for both of you Ray, you're certainly a better man and hunter as a result of how you handled the situation and, I bet your hunting has become far more enjoyable too!


----------



## decker13 (Jan 3, 2011)

What are the directions to this area?


----------



## bjgolfpro (Oct 25, 2011)

I have a story about a stolen trail camera that most hunters I tell, like to here. Anyways, my wife and I are out on my own private property bow hunting and I have another stand about 80yds away. Its almost dark and I here acouple different "animals" walking toward my empty treestand. I can make them out but can't tell what they are, and they are coming from ajoining private land. The come right into that stand, there a minute or two and walk off. My wife says, they really don't look like deer, but I don't pay much attention, I hit the grunt call to try and get them over to me, no luck they left. My wife and I go up walking right past my other treestand and think nothing of it. The next day I go out and gonna hunt my other treestand where my camera is, but when I get there, my camera is gone. I am pissed!!!!!!!!!!! I get in my stand and am hot about this, I get to thinking, Who could have stolen it, between last night and this following afternoon? The light bulb finally went on, those weren't deer like the wife said, they were 2 people tresspassing and stealing my CAMERA! So I got down, went and told my wife, she aggreed and I told her, I think I know who did it, the neighbor kids(probably about 13 yrs old)! So I march over there and let the mother know about my situation and what I saw last night hunting, while telling her, her son stands by her and starts looking a little nervous. I tell her I have a second camera and It should have a pretty good picture of who did it! The mom looks at her son and he "SINGS LIKE A CANARY". He and his cousin stole it and the cousin has it. The mom makes the cousin bring it back to me and apologizes when I wasn't home to talk to him. Then I look at the camera and it was broke into pieces. So I go over and talk to this cousins dad and confront him and he told me"well i am sorry about your camera, blah blah blah, he told me he found it on the state land", like it was ok to steel if it was on state land!!!!!!!!!!!!What a great job dad, way to raise him right. After that comment I told him am just gonna let the police deal with it, and he said know, he would pay, blah blah blah, so I agreed to it, and told him, if those kids were ever on my property again, I am going to the police no matter. Who knows if the kid even got disciplined or not.
So here is one for the good guys, you never know who or what, but they will get whats coming to them in one way or the other is how I feel.


----------

